

Ask PG: Is the YC Application deadline being extended? - kapitalx

According to a poll last night [1] you were considering extending the deadline for application submissions by 1 day due to the storm in the east coast. What I can't figure out is if the idea is still being considered, or abandoned [2]?<p>Any updates would be appreciated. Thanks.<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715829<p>[2] Likely if it was already extended it would be reflected here: http://ycombinator.com/apply.html
======
tomasien
Yes. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4718447>

------
Robby2012
Why don't you just send yours? If they extend the deadline it's because of
people having problems because of 'Sandy'. If you can send yours today just do
it, is it really so important if it closes today or tomorrow? You've had
plenty of time to finish yours.

~~~
bmelton
I know of a couple teams that are having problems getting together to finish
things up due to travel restrictions because of Hurricane Sandy. I know in
Baltimore, there was a storm curfew implemented, and you were effectively not
allowed to be on the streets between 6:00 pm yesterday and noon today. On top
of that, taxis, subways, trains and buses were all shut down, and power and
internet were spotty at best.

Collaboration is kinda hard under those circumstances, and even more so if
your team is distributed and, if you're trying to record the video or
something, that basically makes it impossible.

~~~
Robby2012
Yeah, that's true, I think it's perfect to have deadline postponed, when PG
asked in the poll I votes Yes. The problem here is that people who don't have
any problem are more interested in having the deadline pushed to Friday than
those who really are having problems.

As I said deadline has been postponed because of the problems de hurricane has
produced, but I don't understand why people who don't have any problems with
'Sandy' are waiting for the last minute to send their application.

